# Christmas came early in my house.



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Came across an ad on Kijiji.ca and jumped as fast as I could! 










The boxes are somewhat beat up with normal wear & tear, but the two gems were the near mint Rebel charger (except for mising front bumper and worn rear bumper) and a Saudia Williams slot car in nice shape, minus a front wing. It just so happens that a friend sent me a beat up one missing the other wing! Anyhow we will see how things go.




















Oh I almost forgot the most impressive thing. As I went throught the various AFX paperwork/manuals I came across the piece des la resistance! A mint sheet from a RARE Canada only set of custom van decals


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

WOW - Congrats! I bet you couldn't dial the phone fast enough - lol :tongue::tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, that goes waaaaaaaaay past awesome score!! Lucky duck!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet Sweet Sweet


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good job! Good things happen to good people!

Randy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow nice score Dan. 

I been after those vans forever!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What's a kijiji ca??????


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1976Cordoba said:


> WOW - Congrats! I bet you couldn't dial the phone fast enough - lol :tongue::tongue:


I must admit I had to dial it twice! Messed up the first time


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

A/FX Nut said:


> Good job! Good things happen to good people!
> 
> Randy.


Thanks man.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow nice score Dan.
> 
> I been after those vans forever!!


Which vans? the venomous vans?










or the Canada Custom Vans?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What's a kijiji ca??????


Kijiji.ca is the Canadian version of Ebay classifieds


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Kijiji.ca is the Canadian version of Ebay classifieds



Oh , cool.

Yea the Venemous vans pal.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol. I bought these ones shortly after I got into slots, sold them to Ray on hoslotracer.com I'll keep an eye out for more for ya.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Rebel Charger! (drool)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey wow look at that Firebird! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

plymouth71 said:


> I must admit I had to dial it twice! Messed up the first time


 
HA! I _knew_ it! :lol:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey wow look at that Firebird! :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


LoL I know Eh? Looking for ever and then I get 2 in the span of a couple months. Sheesh.:tongue:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

torredcuda said:


> Rebel Charger! (drool)


You looking for one???


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

plymouth71 said:


> LoL I know Eh? Looking for ever and then I get 2 in the span of a couple months. Sheesh.:tongue:


Yeah it's funny, that's happened to me a couple times too... 

--rick


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> You looking for one???


I`d love one but kinda broke right now.Shoot me a price if you wanna sell and I`ll see what I can do.Thanks!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Lol. I bought these ones shortly after I got into slots, sold them to Ray on hoslotracer.com I'll keep an eye out for more for ya.


are the venomous vans a rare item? I had them when I was a kid (I know they're still at mom & dad's house somewhere - they were a couple of my favourites!); I had a chance to buy them in a set at a fleamarket a couple of years ago, but it was before I got back into slots (kicked myself shortly after, when I dug out some of my old stuff and started playing again); but then last summer I was at a yardsale - the fellow had a ton of HO scale train stuff, and I asked him offhand if he had any slot stuff. He told me to wait a sec, ran into the house, and came out with a pit kit full of stuff, including the vans - told me to take the whole kit, clean 'em up and give 'em a good home - wouldn't take my money, said he'd got them in a trade, and didn't have any use for the (wrong scale for his train layout!). Needless to say I then bought a ton of buildings and scenery from the guy. 

Since then I've found them twice at flea markets, but passed on them, as I already had 'em (they were bodies only, and the snake decals were in hard shape)

I didn't even know they had a Canadian decal option. Now i need to find a set of those...

good thing i live in Canadaland, where the rare Canada-Only stuff isn't as rare!

john


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL. Yeah they are harder to find. I'm working on some waterslide decals for myself.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

What does the word "Bouge" mean on the decal sheet?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jim Norton said:


> What does the word "Bouge" mean on the decal sheet?
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


French for movin'


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What happened to my rebel charger pal. Eh?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Would a more accurate translation be "Boogie"? If you look at "Bouge" and think French it makes sense.. lol


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What happened to my rebel charger pal. Eh?


It was going to go into the mail this morning, but since you're so impatient (ya right) It will go tonight or tomorrow :tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Came across an ad on Kijiji.ca and jumped as fast as I could!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I "Hate" U......:tongue:
couldn't have happened (this score..) 2 a nicer guy :thumbsup:

congrades :wave: !!!

Bubba 123


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great find P71!!! Bet you giggled all the way home!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

And all the way there Hilltop! The only problem is that I used some of my vacation $$. I have to replace it soon. Not sure how to go about it.. Should I sell the Rebel with the set or??? Would it be more profitable to sell here or ??? what about the decals??? so many questions...


----------

